# Un Named Diver



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This arrived today by way of a trade with fellow forum member Sparky.

It's an unbranded CWC(ish) diver with a very cool dial/hands combination. The chunky case is stainless steel, the crown screws down, the bezel ratchets & lines up now - it was way out when the watch arived but I've "tinkered" with it & it's much better now







- the movement's a quartz, which hacks & has a quickset date.

All I'm happy with the watch which I'll probably wear when I cycle into work/ work on the car etc. It seems well built so, despite the lack of depth rating/water resistancy info, I may dare to swim with it when I'm on holiday in May









On the back there's a capital "A" in a circle - does anyone have any idea who the manufacturer is?

Thanks to Mark (Sparky) for the smoorth trouble free deal


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And another


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I got one too. but can't rember what it is.










Good watch though.


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> On the back there's a capital "A" in a circle - does anyone have any idea who the manufacturer is?


.

Chronomat???

.

Chinese/Hong kong manufacture...

.

I had a nice little "Explorer" type with the same marking...

.

All the best...

.

Jim...


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

It's a Kronos. I have one too. Available on eBay from Hong Kong cheap, or from one or two of the Uk-based mil-style watch vendors for a bit more money.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That looks like a good solid beater Paul







but then again it looks too good to be beater


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> ....despite the lack of depth rating/water resistancy info.....


They are 200m rated, BTW.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Glad you like it Paul









I am extremely pleased with the trade and here are some wrist shots of Paul's Seiko Silverwave:



















Excuse the glare in the first pic as it was taken quickly. The watch is in excellent condition!

Cheers again for a quick and hassle-free trade, Paul.

Mark


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

That looks very much like a Kronos / "Ray" diver. Ray is the manufacturer based out of Hong Kong who originally used to manufacture watches for Orsa. he got dropped because of QC issues, yet continued manufacturing the watches with the orsa name. orsa got involved and he stopped using the name but started creating virtual clones of popular designs (mainly Ruhla, and carbon copies of Bill Yao's designs - he even used to advertise "yao" watches until Bill got wind of it).

Overall his watches make good inexpensive beaters. He now has several more expensive (around $200) models which he claims use ETA automatic movements (don't know if they are chinese sourced or not though). Personally if I'm going to spend $200 on a new watch I prefer to go with a more known entity. You can't go wrong with his sub-$100 stuff though.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I've got a couple of the Kronos quartzes & they are pretty good:



















Also got one of the 'Pseudo-Rhulas', a good looking big watch with a Swiss ETA automatic movement:



















Like Bill Yao's Blackwater, Ray also does a Benrus copy - I haven't got one of these but it's quite tempting:










Cheers


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I remember Kronos/Ray now - I saw one of his Benrus/Marathon clones (on Ebay I think) & thought that it looked like a nice watch - the crystal is very highly domed though & that's what put me off buying it
















Thanks for all the info - I'll be wearing the watch tonight while I'm working backstage at the theatre


----------

